# Bildgröße automatisch an Komponenten anpassen



## Wang (12. Jan 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin hier gerade am verzweifeln!
Ich habe zwei JLabels mit zwei Bildern in einem JFrame. Die Fenstergröße richtet sich nach der Größe der Bilder und wenn man die Fenstergröße mit der Maus ändert, werden die Bilder beim Verkleinern einfach abgeschnitten.

Soweit ich das überblicke, gibt es keine Methode wie "autoSizeImage". Weiß jemand, wie man dieses Problem beseitigt?

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!


Gruß
Wang


----------



## vanny (12. Jan 2012)

Klick ...google erster Treffer 2 Sec. Aufwand:shock:

Ich hätte es ähnlich gemacht, so gehts halt schneller.


----------



## Marco13 (13. Jan 2012)

Die Größe immer "on the fly" anzupassen geht mit einem JLabel/ImageIcon nicht. Aber mit einem JPanel, etwa so

```
class ImageComponent extends JPanel
{
    private Image image;
 
    public ImageComponent(Image image)
    {
        this.image = image;
    }

    @Override
    protectedvoid paintComponent(Graphics g)
    {
        super.paintComponent(g);
        g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, getWidth(), getHeight(), null);
    }
}
```


----------



## Wang (13. Jan 2012)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Die Größe immer "on the fly" anzupassen geht mit einem JLabel/ImageIcon nicht. Aber mit einem JPanel, etwa so (...)



Danke Marco, ich glaube jetzt bekomme ich es hin.
Wobei ich mir diese Funktion aber für den Schluss aufhebe, wenn das Programm bereits steht - wenn die Bachelor-Betreuerin eine feste JFrame-Größe akzeptiert, spare ich mir nämlich die Arbeit.


----------

